# Who is the artist of this?



## QuarianSith (May 14, 2016)

Or, could anyone find it? I've been looking for a while now, and I've had no luck yet. I can see wording above what is the tattoo on the shark's neck, and I believe it is the artist, but I can't make it out. The full image is NSFW, but I pixelated the explicit parts to make this PG-13.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 15, 2016)

You could try doing a google reverse image search, if you haven't already.  Sometimes works.  

(If you've never done it, go to the google homepage, look in the top right and click "images".  Then, in the search bar you'll see a little camera.  Click that, and you'll be given the option to either upload the image or provide the link.  It'll probably spit back a bunch of links, one of which should lead you to either the artist or the character owner, who you can ask.)

I tried with the image you posted and didn't get any hits.  Maybe try with the un-pixelated image?


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 15, 2016)

Maybe where you got the image from could shed some light ?


----------



## QuarianSith (May 15, 2016)

MostlyTeeth said:


> You could try doing a google reverse image search, if you haven't already.  Sometimes works.
> 
> (If you've never done it, go to the google homepage, look in the top right and click "images".  Then, in the search bar you'll see a little camera.  Click that, and you'll be given the option to either upload the image or provide the link.  It'll probably spit back a bunch of links, one of which should lead you to either the artist or the character owner, who you can ask.)
> 
> I tried with the image you posted and didn't get any hits.  Maybe try with the un-pixelated image?


I tried this already with the original screenshot I took.



Experimentonomen said:


> Maybe where you got the image from could shed some light ?


Furaffinity.


----------



## QuarianSith (May 15, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 16, 2016)

You sure you dident get it from the original artist ? Given you downloaded it from someone here on FA.


----------



## QuarianSith (May 16, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> You sure you dident get it from the original artist ? Given you downloaded it from someone here on FA.



I don't know where I got it. I just saw it, downloaded it, then lost it. It was here on FurAffinity. I think I saw it in another artist's favorites. I've been looking in all the artists I think it was, but nothing so far.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 16, 2016)

Start using as your avatar.  Bet you get pounced on quick with an answer.


----------



## QuarianSith (May 17, 2016)

Lol, why?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

QuarianSith said:


> Lol, why?



Until you get permission from the artist to use that work as your own art/avatar,then please don't use it as your avatar.
You're essentially stealing their art and their/or someone elses they drew for Fursona no matter if you claim it's yours or not.
Use the website called Tineye to do a reverse image search and then find the artist and ask permission,if it's not your fursona in the first place then please do not use it.
Not trying to get on your tail for it,just being the one to come here before someone else gets here and actually mauls you for it.


----------



## MostlyTeeth (May 17, 2016)

If the OP points whoever attempts to maul him or her to this thread, everything should be fine.  They'll come after me for suggesting it.  
If you want to be super safe about it, go into photoshop, add a question mark and small text saying "who is this artist?"  If the artist or character owner doesn't read this thread, they won't see it, but they might see your avatar somewhere.


----------



## QuarianSith (May 18, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Until you get permission from the artist to use that work as your own art/avatar,then please don't use it as your avatar.
> You're essentially stealing their art and their/or someone elses they drew for Fursona no matter if you claim it's yours or not.
> Use the website called Tineye to do a reverse image search and then find the artist and ask permission,if it's not your fursona in the first place then please do not use it.
> Not trying to get on your tail for it,just being the one to come here before someone else gets here and actually mauls you for it.



As I said, I already tried. Image search engines don't look at the content of the image, but rather the details of the file. The details of this file is a screenshot.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

QuarianSith said:


> As I said, I already tried. Image search engines don't look at the content of the image, but rather the details of the file. The details of this file is a screenshot.


The artist could be dead for all we know. 
But to be honest, I'm sure nobody's gonna sue you for using an avatar.  You're just less approachable (I'm the same way) to some people if they know the artist/the avatar has a shitty watermark on it.


----------

